# La Oroya



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)




----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El puente del tren es alucinante!! Chéveres las fotos!! kay:


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

lo siento me equivoqué, si podrian mover el post a ciudades del Perú.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ :?

Volviendo, las fotos estan cheveres y La Oroya no ve nada mal para ser una de las 10 ciudades mas contaminadas del mundo...

Saludos!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Nada mal. 11 pisos en la oroya ?! quien se lo ubiese imaginado.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

mg: yo pensaba que la oroya fuera un desperdicio de Lugar, abandonado y maltratado, pero me equivoque


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Lo poco de verde que se ve es lo mínimo que la minera puede hacer y que es poquisimo o nada contra todo el daño que producen. Ese puente es chevere! Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bien cheveres las fotos RONNIN ! Me parece o veo un 11 pisos ahí? Pedro, agrégalo al ranking !


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

No Me imaginaba asi a La Oroya, buenas fotos RONIN.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

bonitas fotos
buneo no me llaman tanto la atencion

pero no nos hagamos ilusiones, debe ser por algo que este entre las 10 ciudades mas contaminadas del mundo, no hay que dejarnos guiar solamente por la portada.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tiene un bonito entorno, pero debe haber harta contaminación


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que chévere se ve, porqué dicen que debe estar contaminado?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué hermoso debe ser levantarse con la vista de esas montañas tan preciosas...pero todo es una falsa ilusión. De seguro que ésta es la zona "bonita" por donde no se aprecian los deshechos químicos flotando en la superficie. Increíble que en un lugar tan bonito exista tremendo foco de contaminación. Ojalá que estén haciendo un estudio a largo plazo a los niños que viven en La Oroya, para que así puedan cuantificar el daño que están haciendo a la población. El exceso de plomo que tienen en la sangre es muy peligroso y de seguro tendrá consecuencias muy lamentables...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Que chévere se ve, porqué dicen que debe estar contaminado?


Porque cosas como esta chimenea:










Emiten el 50% mas de S02 de lo que es aceptado por la organizacion mundial de salud (OMS). Tambien la gente que vive alli tiene un alto nivel de plomo en la sangre.

Mas fotos de las chimeneas:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

mmm, la oroya no es una ciudad???, ahi solo veo el campamento de la minera, o la oroya se resume a eso?, mmm...disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

pintoresca la oroya jeje pero me da risa el nombre, es el apodo que le puse a mi hermana jajajaja


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

se ve bonito!!! pero la contaminacion debe ser horrible!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

mangolight said:


> mmm, la oroya no es una ciudad???, ahi solo veo el campamento de la minera, o la oroya se resume a eso?, mmm...disculpen mi ignorancia


Sí, sólo que en las fotos mostradas no se ve toda la ciudad, que es un tanto feita..! Y no es tan pequeña, está extendida longitudinalmente paralela a la Carretera Central..!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

bonitas fotos, esas montañas me inhiben, no sé como explicarlos, pero tampoco hay que pretender que esas casas conforman toooda la ciudad. Sabemos que la realidad es distinta.
Pero está bien que se muestre que no todo es como uno piensa, que también se puede ver cosas agradables en un entorno así.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Veo una excelente planificación urbana:










Bacanes las fotos!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

andy philipps said:


> Hay muchas otras fotos que podrias habernos mostrado como un grupo de residenciales de 3 plantas o la mina que tanto daño hace la zona


lo ironico es que no hay muchas fotos del interior xP de hecho yo a pesar que he vivido años alla no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como es el interior de las enormes plantas. Las zonas residenciales de 3 plantas salen en una de las fotos que puse hay decenas de esos complejos xP pero solo en la internet hay algunas del complejo que esta justo al lado de la carretera central =P. y por ultima vez no hay mina >.<


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Guaribayo (May 25, 2009)

Dios que latima que este tan contaminado ese lugar, me gustan muchsimo las montañas, parecen los alpes europeos, esto es el corazon andino sin duda alguna!!!!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

RONINN said:


>


Este es un conjunto habitacional que está al lado del hospital de Chulec, está en las afueras de La Oroya, como quién va a Tarma.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Chulec es precioso*

Casa Típica de Chulec :









Redwhite said:


> Este es un conjunto habitacional que está al lado del hospital de Chulec, está en las afueras de La Oroya, como quién va a Tarma.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otra fotito de Chulec*


----------



## ElioG77 (Jun 4, 2009)

*No solo en La Oroya*

Es interesante el legado arquitectonico que dejaron muchas empresas norteamericanas y de otros paises que operaron en el Perú hasta antes del gobierno militar Velasquista y su politica de nacionalización y expropiación. Como muchos de sus gerentes y funcionarios eran extranjeros trataron de imitar en mayor medida las condiciones de vida de sus paises de origen pero muchas veces adaptadas a la realidad peruana. Por ejemplo esto tambien se dio en Paramonga 205 Kms al norte de Lima, donde la W.R. Grace & Co tenia las operaciones del ingenio azucarero y la planta de papel, carton y PVC de Sociedad Paramonga Limitada (Acuerdense del papel higienico Suave) Ahi junto a la planta azucarera y papelera construyeron un grupo de casas al estilo americano pero adecuadas a las caracteristicas de la costa peruana. Sin techo 2 aguas porque no llueve, grandes jardines alrededor, garaje cerrado para un solo carro al fondo de la casa y unas caracteristicas verjas de madera. La zona se llama Los Chalets y aunque actualmente se encuentran la mayoria de ellas se encuentran abandonadas, deshabitadas y otras ya han sufrido modificaciones "a la criolla" todavia mantienen su encanto. El cual se complementan con las grandes alamedas y calles anchas que se construyeron alrededor.
Quiero colgar algunas fotos pero no se como, a ver si algun forista me puede ayudar con esto.

Elio G.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Hay q aclarar q en La Oroya no existe ninguna mina...lo q hay en La Oroya es fundiciòn y refinerìas de minerales, principalmente zinc, plomo y cobre. La Oroya si se quiere tiene dos partes, la parte vieja es la q se encuentra justo frente a la fundiciòn, donde està esa chimenea harto conocida, cruzando el rio, con callecitas angostas y casas antiguas, la parte nueva, por darle un nombre, es la q està al otro lado del rio Mantaro, es la parte caòtica y desordenada, cuya calle principal, como inadecuadamente es en buen nùmero de ciudades peruanas, la carretera central, bueno....a veces esto es inevitable en quebradas estrechas de la sierra como es donde se encuentra esta ciudad. La Oroya nace a comienzos del siglo 20 en un recodo del rìo Mantaro, posterior al establecimiento de la fundiciòn...como morada de los trabajadores de la misma. Deben saber q la contaminaciòn de La Oroya no sòlo està dada por la industria metalùrgica de ese lugar sino tambièn por los desagues domèsticos q son arrojados directamente a los rìos q la atraviesan, el Yauli y el Mantaro, cosa q es fàcil de comprobar si es q vienen en tren desde Lima, entrando a la Oroya miran a su izquierda y ven lo q no se ve si viajan por carretera, todas las casa tienen un tubo de desague q va directamente al rìo Yauli dando un espectaculo no muy agradable a la vista. Otra cosa ademàs, no es solamente la metalurgia de La Oroya la q ùnicamente contamina el rìo, sino todas las explotaciones mineras q hay entre la Oroya y Ticlio. Esto no es es culpa de la Doe Run, esto viene desde q La Oroya existe, desde la Cerro de Pasco Peruvian Corp. y luego Centrominperù, todos los gobiernos se hicieron de la vista gorda, la Doe Run es el chivo expiatorio de ineficacias anteriores, no con esto querer disculparlos.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

alguna novedad por acá???


----------

